# [SOLVED] New Built Computer Restarts During Gaming



## dbanbury (Sep 30, 2011)

I know there are threads out there already on this matter, but I am very tech stupid when it comes to voltages, amps, etc. that's it's hard for me to completely understand the jargon that goes on here.

Basically, I've played StarCraft II and The Sims 3 and both games cause my computer to reboot in the middle of the game, usually during graphics intensive processes. I'm almost certain it's the PSU, but before I take it in and have it replaced I was wondering if I could get some insight first.

Here is the complete build I built this past weekend:

CPU: Intel i5 2500k
Motherboard: MSi G43 Intel
Graphics Card: MSi N560 GTX Ti Twin Frozr III Hawk 
PSU: Kingwin MK-650W
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 8gb (2x4gb)
Heatsink: CM 212

The specs for the PSU are at Micro Center - Kingwin MK-650W 650W ATX Power Supply MK-650W

and would anyone know if looking at the specs if it's not worthy to power this PC? It seems to run fine up to the point where there are heavy graphics involved.

I downloaded SensorsView and currently the GPU is running at 35 C. For some reason it's not giving me a reading for VCoreA, VCoreB, or +3.3V. The reading for +5VSB is 6.28V and VBAT is 4.08V.

So I guess I'm at a loss. Not sure what these numbers mean and I thought 650W might be enough for this system.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: New Built Computer Restarts During Gaming*

Hi, Welcome to TSF!!

I would suspect the psu

What are your temps and voltages in bios?


----------



## dbanbury (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: New Built Computer Restarts During Gaming*

Hi shotgn, thanks for the welcome.

Here is the information I compiled in the BIOS:

CPU Core Voltage: 1.224V
CPU I/O Voltage: 1.048V
System Agent Voltage: 0.928V
DRAM Voltage: 1.488V
3.3V: 3.328V
5V: 5.129V
12V: 12.144V

CPU Temp: 43 C


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: New Built Computer Restarts During Gaming*

They are within spec, but in bios it does not show a load.

Kingwin are very LOW quality psu's. It would be in your best interest to replace it. 
Micro Center - Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750 Watt ATX Power Supply CMPSU-750TXV2

But the signs lead to the psu or your gpu overheating (an underpowered gpu will also crash)

Have you monitored your gpu temps idle and in game?
You can use gpu-z for monitoring (download link in my sig)


----------



## dbanbury (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I have not monitored in game yet. I'll make sure to download GPU-Z and test that tomorrow (today) because I am curious what it reads.

Oh, one other thing, I mistakenly installed the graphics card in the second PCI-E slot instead of the first one when I was putting the PC together. Would that have anything to do with it either and would it best to reinstall the graphics card in the first PCI-E slot or does it not matter too much?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Built Computer Restarts During Gaming*

It might prove beneficial to install the GPU in the Primary slot but I seriously doubt that has anything to do with your problem.
Your PSU is poor quality and underpowered for the GPU. You need to be at 750W minimum using a good quality PSU.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: New Built Computer Restarts During Gaming*

Have to agree Kingwin is a seriously poor psu and most likely the cause of this issue.


----------



## dbanbury (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: New Built Computer Restarts During Gaming*

Hey thanks for the responses. Yeah that was one aspect of my setup that I was looking to save some money on and 650W for $47.99 was a pretty good deal in my mind. I might see about returning it for a nicer one.

This is unrelated to PSU and RAM support, but I was wondering if someone had any insight to this one. I have the option to plug in the case's fans to the motherboard via an adapter, or just plug them in directly to the power supply (I have a CM Storm Scout). Should I worry too much about trying to connect all the fans to the motherboard at all or are they fine as is (connected directly to the PSU)? I have the heatsink fan connected to the motherboard of course, but the three other case fans are just connected directly to the PSU.

Secondly, and I mentioned this above, but it seems like plugging the graphics card in the first PCI-E slot would be best but I don't know why. Does anyone know what the difference between plugging it in the first or second PCI-E slot would be?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: New Built Computer Restarts During Gaming*

Usually preferred is plugging into the first video slot but in actual use it really doesn't matter.
As for plugging fans into psu the only real difference I have ever noted is fan speeds will only show up in bios or utilities when plugged into motherboard so I have always considered that preferable when possible.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Built Computer Restarts During Gaming*

I prefer connecting case fans to the PSU but I use Antec Tri-Cool fans that have there own 3-speed switch to slow them down to reduce noise.



dbanbury said:


> Yeah that was one aspect of my setup that I was looking to save some money on and 650W for $47.99 was a pretty good deal in my mind. I might see about returning it for a nicer one.


And hopefully you now realize that the PSU is the last place to cut costs. :smile:


----------



## dbanbury (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: New Built Computer Restarts During Gaming*

Haha yes indeed. It's funny cause I think I did pretty well in purchasing quality components everywhere else and the PSU was the one thing I thought I could get away with cutting costs on. Shame shame, right?

I think that the overall consensus is a PSU problem so as of now I'm shutting down my PC and going with what shotgn recommended, which was the Corsair Enthusiast 750W. I'll definitely report back as soon as I stress test the **** out of this thing with the new PSU!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: New Built Computer Restarts During Gaming*

Cutting cost on the psu is a common mistake most people make. IMO the psu should be the piece that you dont skimp on.. Look forward to update


----------



## dbanbury (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: New Built Computer Restarts During Gaming*

Okay! So I returned the Kingwin MK-650W and actually got an OCZ 760W Power and Cooling PSU instead of the Corsair (currently they were running a special on this particular PSU and I heard OCZ is a good brand and the sales person was very knowledgeable about the difference between OCZ and Kinwin... sorry shotgn ). So I unpacked it and at first glance the PSU looked like a MUCH higher quality than the Kingwin. The cables are nice and hefty and made me feel confident that this would be a good fit for my PC. In fact, the cables were so thick that I had trouble finding places for all the cords and had trouble closing the side of the case.

But in any case, I mentioned I had a hell of a time playing Sims 3 before. I don't know how many of you are familiar with the game but it involves a lot of rendering of textures as you zoom in and out and scroll the screen around lots and neighborhoods. My machine was almost guaranteed to shut down every time I zoomed out and attempted to move around.

Well after I installed the new PSU I turned every graphics setting up to their max, had the resolution set to 1920x1080, and scrolled around for about 15 minutes straight zooming in and out the whole time. Not a single hitch! I'll be playing StarCraft II tomorrow with a buddy so I'll report back as soon after I play the exact same map I had troubles on originally to see if there are any hiccups, but right now it's looking great (knock on wood).

So thanks everyone! Freakin' awesome site and I'm glad I came here first.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: New Built Computer Restarts During Gaming*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OCZ is certainly a step up from Kingwin but not great quality. The Corsair would have been the better option to help insure longevity of your other components.


----------

